# Equinox at the Point!



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

See our thread on the Virginia board at http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=258252#post258252.

Hope to see you there!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Jim, 

Sounds like a good gathering but I have to wonder why you guys are doing it so early. Its usually April when the fishing gets really good and you can pretty much predict a good bite.

Crawfish is right, maybe a day at the south end of O'coke would be a good thing.... :beer:


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Just another excuse to fish and March had a gaping hole. Additionally, GCsurfishingirl (Britt) had hopes of travelling to the OBX in March. It seemed appropriate to join the trips and show her some good ole Virginia Hospitality while there.

We may very well look into Firespyder7's suggestion of doing something with him in April and the calendar's been marked in May with a trip to partake of the fellowship and good cheer provided by our northern MD friends.

Let's go fishing!!

Jim


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, since you put it like that... 

With Britt coming in March, hooking up with Ryan in April and then the AI Sping Fling going on in May, its going to be a great Spring!!

Cheers!
Milt


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

JimInVA said:


> Additionally, GCsurfishingirl (Britt) had hopes of travelling to the OBX in March.


Does there need to be another reason?!?!

Brittany


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, you made it sound like such a pagan celebration...:beer:...toss one back for me, cause I can't be there 

I'll light a fire in the back yard...:beer: and toast my fishin' friends...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Charlotte and I are booked at OBX Motel for Fri. and Sat. We will be heading down prolly Tues. or Wed. to fish further south. Anyone going? We will be bringing firewood. Camping? Overnighter on the beach?


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*may*

be down then stilll thinking may be too cold water.....but it sounds likes a party.......JS


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

We're a month out from this event and here's the current list of attendees...

JimInVA
Catman32 (and his wife Melissa)
GCsurfishingirl (perhaps with friend)
Reeled_out
Nserch4Drum
RedskinFan228
JAM
marstang50
CrawFish (maybe)
FishinAddiction
Sandy Meador
dirtyhandslopez (and Charlotte)
hooker9 (hopes to be there)
rndheadedflip
Gills McGee
DORIGHT (and wife)
bassassasin (needs his ticket from the wife)
jerseysalt (maybe…)

*Should be a ton of fun!!!*

Jim


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Jim...

Since this will be held in the Outter Banks....Wonder if we could fill OBPA's coffer's...

I know Rob w/ Fishmilitia and Jody/Kenny are trying to raise some cash for OBPA.

What better reason for those that are showining up to donate a little? don't think we should break the bank.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Hey Jim...
> 
> Since this will be held in the Outter Banks....Wonder if we could fill OBPA's coffer's...
> 
> ...


I like it, Al! We can take donations over the weekend and donate them on behalf of all who attend. We could call ourselves "The Equinox Eccentrics"!

Jim


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*you need to do what we do....*

We flip coins for everyhting....who buys drinks, bait, etc.

So flip coins...who pays OBPA etc....its only among friends mind you....

EDKRM..I know I still owe you one.....


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Ryan,

You and I will do the first coin toss when we come visit your neck of the woods. We've got you tentatively pencil'd in for sometime in April if you're so inclined...

Jim


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Just a reminder for those considering but who haven't yet made up their mind to attend. It looks like we'll have a pretty good crew attending this event. And if the weather continues much as it has... and given a favorable wind... there could be some suprisingly good fishing. I've heard that there is 60 degree water temps barely a mile from the shore.

Anyway... we're into the final stretch countdown. Less than two weeks to go! I could use some voluteers willing to have their cell phone number posted within this thread (mine will be among them). These are people that I'll contact throughout the event so that others will have the means to find out what is going on, when and where.

Jim


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> I've heard that there is 60 degree water temps barely a mile from the shore.


heard..actually someone had a thermometer out today, while feeshin...........

62 degrees... on't be long...errr ...we need to catch up.......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> heard..actually someone had a thermometer out today, while feeshin...........
> 
> 62 degrees... on't be long...errr ...we need to catch up.......


 I'm sure with this nw'r,62 degrees drops quick.. In the springtime it can go from hotspot to icehole in a flash....


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

We’re getting close, folks! One week and counting…

I plan on arriving at the Outer Banks Motel sometime between 5 and 6PM on Friday. Dependent upon the weather, anticipated morning winds and current fishing reports, we’ll make the decision as to where we’ll fish on Friday evening. We’ll either hit the point or will take the ferry to Ocracoke. If we take the ferry (free), we’ll plan to catch either the 5AM or 6AM crossing. Please know that each of you can make your own choice as to where you would like to fish.

In addition to me, two others have offered up their cell phone numbers as contact points. If you are planning to attend this event and would like to have access to these contact numbers, please send me an email or PM and I’ll get you those numbers.

Bait continues to be a hit or miss situation. We’re also working towards the procurement of fresh bait should weather and conditions make it available… but likely won’t know anything more until we approach mid-week. Randy, at The Bait Shack, has plenty of frozen bunker (the good stuff that is frozen immediately as it comes off the boat) on hand. A five pound box runs $5.00. If you want to play it safe, you might want to give Randy a call. If it helps, I’ve spoken with Randy and here’s what we’ve come up with to help make this easier…

1.	Give Randy a call at 465-9020, tell him who you are, that you're an Equinox at the Point participant and how many boxes of frozen bunker you’d like reserved in your name.

2.	Tell him whether you’ll be picking it up (you can pay for it when you do) or whether you’d like me to pick it up for you as I go through there on Friday afternoon. If I pick it up for you, you’ll still be responsible for getting a payment to Randy sometime during the week following (mail is okay).

3. If I pick your bait up, it will be your responsibility to track me down. I’ll be at the Outer Banks Motel on Friday night and will be available until 11PM (after that, I’ll likely head to bed). Saturday we’ll be fishing and will take it with us wherever we elect to fish.

4. If you reserve bait for pickup by me… and FOR WHATEVER REASON are unable to get your bait from me… you will still be responsible to Randy for what you’ve ordered. Randy is willing to give us terms (his words – “just square up with me”) and I’m willing to pick it up… but neither of us need to be responsible for having to track you down. Sound fair?

Warm, above 60 degree, water temps are very close to shore. If we get something near to a SW wind, we could certainly see some nice drum action. Air temps look like they’ll be ranging from 40 overnight to 60+ during the day.

Will update again on Wednesday…

Jim


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

It seems a lifetime ago when I made the first post announcing the *Equinox at the Point*. I've tried to make it as easy as possible for any and all to join in this event and I appreciate the many responses.

Tonight I will pack the car and hope to be on the road not later than noon on Friday. As a reminder, a number of us have chosen the Outer Banks Motel as our staging area. You should find my red Honda Odyssey parked to the left of the Motel's office. For those who have not asked, I'll try to remember to leave my cell phone number on the dashboard (visible through the windshield). If, upon arrival, the urge to wet a line becomes too much to handle, you may find me over the dune and upon the beach.

We'll see you Friday, Saturday and/or Sunday. My BEST to ALL!

Jim


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

wow....NW..18-25 mph.......fish hard....water temps as of today were around 55-58/60..w/out tha ferry ride..betcha theys wackin an stackin em..

gonna be like findin a needle in a hay stack.

But then again its like a blind squirrel tryin to find a nut...

Nserch4anut...will cyall on Friday nite...if the winds are still right....don't plan on sleepin much.


I know its gonna be fun...but why do the weekends have to suck?


Think I am coming down with a cold and will be heading back down on Tuesday...cough...cough...

BTW...make sure all ya out of towners have yer NC feeshin license...tha "man" will be checkin


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Those that I got ta hang with....and sorry if I fergot a few...*



> JimInVA
> Catman32 (and his wife Melissa)
> GCsurfishingirl (perhaps with friend)
> Reeled_out
> ...


Ladies and gentleman....what a blast...bad weather..good friends and caught fish to boot...

Above were those that I got to meet, great and enjoy :beer: :beer: :beer: with.....

Jim great plan...great group of friends to share a cold and windy weekend with.

Rob, DD and Tater..thanks fer stoppin by, sorry I didn't have the monkey...will make it up to yall.

Sarge- good luck to you and your wife!

Hey Reeled_Out...wasn't that the best breakfast on the Island?

Pumkin Boy and Wheat...good seeing you as always!


JC...good meetin ya...thanks for puttin us on tha fish ...that was pretty classic...at least you got more fish to replace the one ya lost.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

It was nice seeing the faces I knew and meeting those I ddn't..

I am glad that you guys had a good time..

Congrats on all the fish you guys got..

Hey Al...

Please work on that cast of yours...ya friggen "Nancy"

I don't want to see "Tater" able to talk any more ch!t to you.....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fish militia said:


> Hey Al...
> 
> Please work on that cast of yours...ya friggen "Nancy"
> 
> I don't want to see "Tater" able to talk any more ch!t to you.....


you sure do know how ta kick a man when he's down......

hope ta get up with ya on Tuesday


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great seein you as well,Al,along with all the rest of the folks I saw dirtyhands and girlfriend,shooter,catman,pumpkinboy,wheat, Britiny.. Feeshin wasn't bad for this early in the season.. Actually thought there may be a biggun caught the whole time I was feeshin.. I got pics of Britiny and Dickey's fish,just gotta figure out how to get them out of my camera,as I didn't have the chip in at the time,but still have the pics in it???


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Enjoyed it*

Great meeting everyone, it was great seeing some of the first-timers (specially the gals)  getting hooked up with their first drum. 

Will be down again mid April, hopefully to a bit nicer weather- not complaining tho- was good to get a line in the water :fishing:

Special thanks to Jim for coordinating this outing- may have to make it a regular annual event.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

YALL KNOW THE WEATHER AND THE FISHING REPORTS BY NOW BUT THE PLACE WAS GREAT !!
THE PEOPLE WERE AWESOME AND THE BEACHES WERE EVEN BETTER. IF YOUR A SURF CASTER AND HAVEN'T BEEN THERE...PUT IT ON YOUR TO DO LIST...THAT PLACE IS AWESOME!!. GLAD TO MEET SOME OF YA KEN, JODY AND JUSTIN AND WISH I HADN'T MISSED THE REST OF YA BUT NEXT TIME I'LL MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS WRITTEN DOWN ON PAPER AND NOT IN MY DEAD PHONE... 

I'LL BE SURE TO MAKE THAT TRIP AGAIN SOON WHEN IT WARMS UP A BIT AND MORE FISH MOVE IN AND I HAVE LONGER TO STAY. IF YOU NEED A GREAT PLACE TO STAY RESERVE HERE.... THE PLACE TO STAY IN HATTERAS.....http://www.pierandsurf.com/drumdum/ 

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I would like to thank everyone who attended this event. Who would have thought that we'd find ourselves within a mere day or two of the BIG bite when we scheduled this in the cold of February. Those who attended were rewarded with the very real possibility of either a pup or a bull... and many achieved exactly that.

I had the privilege of being able to put a good number of faces to online names. The greatest pleasure was being able to watch a "land locked lady from Tennessee" surf fish with the best of us and easily hold her own. Her ready smile made the wearing of baggy waders a "designer event". Every bit the girl, she was also "one of the boys" and has earned an open invite and welcome to join us again. Cheers, Brittany!

For those who have offered their thanks to me for planning this event, I must return that thanks to you. My task was no more than to offer a date, location and the opportunity to meet. Its success was not my doing... but the result of those who elected to make the trip and who each offered a piece of themselves to make the event as enjoyable as it was. My thanks to each of you!

An equinox is an event that comes our way twice in a calendar year... once in the spring and once in the fall. Who knows what the next equinox might bring...

Jim


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Hopefully it will bring someone with it who knows where to dig a fire pit that wont get washed out by a wave  


FA:beer:


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Jim*

any pics.....sorry i missed it but look at 4/16....JS


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Some pics have been posted in this thread: http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37104

Jim


----------

